

Evolution, Immunolgy and Religion in James Cameron’s Avatar - mathoda
http://www.nakedsky.com/html/Blog/?p=3&cpage=1#comment-8

======
enneff
The most ridiculous part of Avatar was that the humans would give up and go
home. More like they'd unleash some nukes and just take the unobtanium home.

~~~
alexgartrell
I think chemical/biological warfare is MUCH more likely. "Unobtanium" can't
get sick.

~~~
enneff
I agree totally. I wasn't putting too much thought into the actual method, I
meant "nuke" in more of a colloquial "mass murder" sense.

------
dmlorenzetti
I beg to differ. If you can get past his bad-language-for-its-own-sake style,
the Filthy Critic has a great review-- great in the sense that his review is
both a thoughtful critique of the movie, and an entertainment in its own
right: <http://www.bigempire.com/filthy/avatar.html>

By framing his review as an argument between himself and his nephew, he
acknowledges what he sees as good about the movie, but also brings to bear his
trademark criticism of Hollywood storytelling. Even when I disagree with his
assessment of a movie, I often find Matt's reviews thought-provoking as well
as amusing to read.

------
nreece
Recently someone posted this nice little summary of the Pocahontas:
<http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/3867/poca2u.jpg>

------
cubicle67
Well, at least they didn't let George Lucas get his hands on it...

